# بركات الفداء ( نيافة الانبا موسى )



## اثناسيوس الرسول (5 مارس 2008)

*بركات الفداء*
*نيافة الأبنا موسي*
*




*
*الفداء، هو سر خلاص البشرية، وبدون الفادى ليس سوى الهلاك: بالموت الذى حكم به علينا، وبالفساد الذى ورثته طبيعتنا، وبالخطايا اليومية الناتجة عن ذلك.*
*لكن الرب يسوع حينما فدانا على عود الصليب، قدَّم لنا من خلال دمه الطاهر فعاليات خمس هى:*
*1- الغفران: إذ "بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة" (عب 22:9) "فيه لنا الفداء بدمه غفران الخطايا" (أف 7:1) فها هو دم المسيح يغفر للتائبين كل خطاياهم، حيث حمل الرب "خطايانا فى جسده على خشبة" (1بط 24:2).*
*لذلك فمهما كانت خطايانا فأمامنا باب التوبة المفتوح، "من يقبل إلَّى، لا أخرجه خارجاً"(يو 37:6)، "محوت كغيمة ذنبوك، وكسحابة خطاياك. وخطاياك لا اذكرها" (أش 22:44)، "كبعد المشرق عن المغرب أبعد عنا معاصينا" (مز 12:103) "طرحت خطاياك وراء ظهرى... لا أذكرها" (أش25:43).*
*2- التطهير: فالغفران يخص الماضى، أما التطهير فيخص الحاضر "دم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية"(1يو 7:1).*
*وهكذا فمن يلجأ إلى الرب يسوع، وإلى دمه الطاهر، ويتطهر من كل خطية! وأرجو من القارئ الكريم ملاحظة كلمة "كل".*
*3- التقديس: وهذا يخص المستقبل، فالغفران يكون لما ارتكبناه فى الماضى من خطايا، والتطهير يخص حاضرنا المدَّنس، أما التقديس فيخص مستقبلنا الروحى، ذلك حينما يقدسنا دم المسيح، أعمالاً لفعل الميرون فينا، وسكنى روح الله داخلنا.. يسوع "لكى يقدس الشعب بدم نفسه تألم خارج الباب" (عب9).*
*والتقديس هنا لا يعنى العصمة، ولكنه يعنى التخصيص والتكريس والتدشين والملكية.. فروح الله الذى أخذناه بالميرون المقدس، يضرم بفعل التناول المستمر، من جسد الرب ودمه فيزداد، تكريسنا عمقاً وشمولاً: من الفكر، إلى الحواس، والمشاعر، والإرادة، والأعمال، والخطوات.*
*4- الثبات : إذ قال الرب: "من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى، يثبت فىَّ وأنا فيه" *
*(يو 56:6)... التناول إذن ثبوت الرب، وثبوت للرب فينا وما أمجدها من حياة، أن يسكن فينا المسيح، ويجعل من قلوبنا مذود له، ومن بيوتنا كنائس يسكناها، لذلك يوصينا *
*"أثبتوا فىّ" (يو 4:15)، علينا أن نكثر من تناولنا من جسده ودمه الأقدسين.*
*5- الحياة الأبدية: إذ قال لنا بفمه الطاهر: "من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى، فله حياة أبدية، وأنا أقيمه فى اليوم الأخير" *
*(يو 54:6).. إذن فجسد الرب دمه يعطينا إمكانية القيامة.. فالخلود، والدخول إلى ملكوته الأبدى السعيد..*
*يا لعظيم محبة الله..!! إن يرفعنا من طين الخطية إلى عرش نعمته!*
*ومن ضعف الجسد إلى أمجاد أورشليم!*
*ومن شركة الترابيين إلى شركة *
*سكان السماء!*
*ماذا علينا الآن؟*
*1- إن كان دم المسيح يغفر فعلينا بالتوبة.*
*2- إن كان دم المسيح يطهر.. فعلينا بالإلحاح فى الصلاة!!*
*3- إن كان دم المسيح يقدس.. فلنفحص مدى تكريسنا له!!*



*الرب يستخدم هذا الموضوع لاجل مجد اسمه القدوس ولاجل خلاص الانفس وكلى ثقه ان كل من يقدم عمل بالمنتدى فهو يقدمها حبا فى المسيح ورغبه فى نشر تعاليمه الساميه الذى سيعوضهم عن اتعابهم عوضا سمائيا باقيا غير فان له المجد الدائم الى الابد امين *
*صلوا لاجل ضعفى*​


----------



## Meriamty (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بركات الفداء ( نيافة الانبا موسى )*



موضوع راائع جداااا يا اثناسيوس 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 



​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بركات الفداء ( نيافة الانبا موسى )*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جداااا يا اثناسيوس
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك ​





لن يعود الروح القدس الى السماء الا ومعة وفى حضن المسيح ابناء كثيرين فى المجد 
*أشكر الرب من أجل خدمتك الرائعة وعمل الله من خلالك ونصلي وننتظر أن يعمل الرب بنا وبكل خدامه أكثر جدا مما نطلب أو نفتكر لمجد اسمه*
*يارب حرك قلوب العالم غير المسيحى ليرى فينا نورك ويرى فينا رائحتك ..............امين*
*صلى لاجل ضعفى *​


----------



## adel baket (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بركات الفداء ( نيافة الانبا موسى )*

*



(يو 56:6)... التناول إذن ثبوت الرب، وثبوت للرب فينا وما أمجدها من حياة، أن يسكن فينا المسيح، ويجعل من قلوبنا مذود له، ومن بيوتنا كنائس يسكناها، لذلك يوصينا 
"أثبتوا فىّ" (يو 4:15)، علينا أن نكثر من تناولنا من جسده ودمه الأقدسين.

أنقر للتوسيع...


الله على الوعظة الرائعه اثناسيوس
الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بركات الفداء ( نيافة الانبا موسى )*



adel baket قال:


> *الله على الوعظة الرائعه اثناسيوس*​
> *الرب يبارك حياتك*​






الرب يستخدم هذا الموضوع لاجل مجد اسمه القدوس ولاجل خلاص الانفس وكلى ثقه ان كل من يقدم عمل بالمنتدى فهو يقدمها حبا فى المسيح ورغبه فى نشر تعاليمه الساميه الذى سيعوضهم عن اتعابهم عوضا سمائيا باقيا غير فان له المجد الدائم الى الابد امين 
اخى الحبيب 
adel baket
لن يعود الروح القدس الى السماء الا ومعة وفى حضن المسيح ابناء كثيرين فى المجد 
*أشكر الرب من أجل خدمتك الرائعة وعمل الله من خلالك ونصلي وننتظر أن يعمل الرب بنا وبكل خدامه أكثر جدا مما نطلب أو نفتكر لمجد اسمه*
*يارب حرك قلوب العالم غير المسيحى ليرى فينا نورك ويرى فينا رائحتك ..............امين*
*صلى لاجل ضعفى*​


----------

